# Schedule changing?



## seasonaltm (Nov 20, 2020)

So they posted the wall schedule for thanksgiving week on Tuesday and today I check the Kronos / online and the schedule is different on there, which schedule do I go by the in store paper ones or Kronos? I work again tmr Monday so I’m gonna check if they reprinted it or talk to HR just a little lost


----------



## Proficient (Nov 20, 2020)

I always go by the time self service schedule haven’t check paper ones for like a year.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 20, 2020)

Asants my store has always been follow the posted paper schedule. Just check with your tl.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 20, 2020)

Paper schedule gets top priority.  If there is a different between printed and online schedule, ask you leadership.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 21, 2020)

Usually posted schedule unless they’ve talked to you. If they haven’t talked to you, ask leadership. They are the only ones who can tell you for sure.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Nov 21, 2020)

I always go by the printed and posted schedule. Have never been on the Kronos app at all.


----------



## Shani (Nov 21, 2020)

I've never used Kronos so I only go by the paper schedule. I think we were told paper gets priority anyhow.


----------



## Style2563 (Nov 21, 2020)

For my store, the paper version is the official one.
I had a situation where I got talk to that I was a NCNS. And when I told them that I wasn’t scheduled based on schedule on the board. Ans they did confirm I wasn’t. I guess the only reason they can tell me is that someone might have updated my schedule on the computer after the paper version was put up on the board. And this is why I take pictures of my wall schedule (even though HR does not like us making photocopies-but whatever I only take a picture of mine because I can’t trust them with what happened)


----------



## happygoth (Nov 22, 2020)

At my store, once it is posted on the wall they don't make changes to the schedule unless you sign up for swap shift or they ask you to come in for a different day or time. Then they usually say they will put it in the system, but they don't change the posted schedule.


----------

